
Bubblin Superbooks: An online café of books - ColinWright
https://bubblin.io/#popular
======
masonic
On Opera, anyway, there is no scrollbar, so the only way to see past the
second row on any given page is to navigate downward via repeated tab button
strikes.

~~~
marvindanig
I took a look at our metrics dashboard. Two questions that would help me fix
this sooner:

i) Are you on Opera/Windows combination or another?

ii) What url were you on for this? [https://bubblin.io](https://bubblin.io) or
did you open some book?

This is Marvin, the founder & developer behind Bubblin.

~~~
masonic
I clicked on the submitted link
([https://bubblin.io/#popular](https://bubblin.io/#popular)), using Opera
Version:58.0.3135.26 on Windows 10, in an incognito Opera window.

No scrollbar appears, but one can navigate via spacebar or tab.

~~~
marvindanig
Cool. I'll see what we can do (or comment out) to make it work with a
scrollbar on the right. Thanks for your feedback!

